# Low Sperm Count Success Stories???



## KittyJay

Hi There,
I could really use some success stories of natural conception with male factor infertility. I'm 36, and DH is 43; this would be our first child. We've only been trying for 4 cycles, but being over 35, I don't want to waste any time. I don't appear to have any fertility issues, and I'm ovulating normally, but we just found out that DH has a sperm count of 27mil, which is within normal, but his motility is only 11%, very low. 

We've started doing everything we've read to do. DH switched to boxers, cut way way back on drinking (he was a pretty heavy drinker), started taking supplements (fertilaid, countboost, fish oil), stopped putting his hot laptop on his lap, stopped using the car seat-warmer, etc. I cook most nights, so he already eats a relatively healthy diet, and I'm trying to get him to exercise, but he's more stubborn on that one. Also, we have him scheduled to start acupuncture next week. 

Meanwhile, I'm doing everything I can on my end: acupuncture, fertility herbs, charting, OPKs, trying to carefully time when we BD, pre-seed, using soft cups after BD (just tried that this month for the first time). So I think we are doing everything we can do. We are also talking to our Doctors (just starting all that), but neither one of us has wonderful insurance, and I don't expect them to cover fertility treatments, and we really don't have savings for that kind of thing. 

I'm really hoping the steps we're taking will help us to conceive naturally, and I would love to hear some success stories from people with similar challenges. It would help me so much.


----------



## Mdc

Just wanted to respond. We are still trying for our first and just got our SA back too. DH has good volume, but bad normal morphology. Sorry it is not a success story yet :winkwink: but wanted to say it sounds like you are doing everything you can to get your BFP. My thinking is that with normal volume there is still a good chance there are some overachieving swimmers to get your BFP. I think of things glass half full so...with a volume of 27M and with a motility of 11% it still means almost 3,000,000 are moving forward toward one lonely egg. Good luck! I am sure some other ladies have success stories out there, but wanted to say don't give up.


----------



## beckyblue

Hi Kitty

Sounds like we are in a similar situation, I'm 35 with no known fertility issues and DH is 37 diagnosed with low sperm motility, at the time o fhis last SA it was 29%, which was an improvement from the dire 6% it was previously!!! I found Wellman helped his motility to improve, at least I'm guessing it was that since not much else changed, and to try and get his numbers higher, this month we've ordered him some Maca as well. We've been trying for 1.5 years now so sorry no success story here for you yet but thought I'd reach out to you anyway as our stories seem pretty alike. We're trying to conceive our first too. Good luck and I hope this will be your (and my month):)


----------



## ShabbyShic

You are doing everything my hubby is doing to improve his numbers. I just read another article saying to have him drink a ton of water 4 days before your fertile window and during it! It helps to thin the semen and get those little guys moving. I bought a ton of water bottles for him to drink this month! Also you can increase your odds with preseed. I bought it at cvs. I got pregnant the month we used it but it ended in a chemical (most likely because of his morphology issues). Good luck!


----------



## FifiBarks

Yes. The father of my child (41) has had a low sperm count since university. Not sure how low but he and his ex-wife were starting IVF before they broke up.

He and I weren't at all trying. I've had a number of fertility issues in the past - low amh, fibroids, and I used to be overweight with a BMI of 40.

Shortly after dropping 70lbs and getting my BMI down to 29 we had sex once. Yes just once and I got pregnant.

He thought I was joking when I told him.

I didn't want any more kids (I have twins already) nor did want to be a dad. But I am happy about it now. Him less so.


----------



## lisap2008

Maca , tribulus terristris and Co Q10 has been most helpful to raise my DH's counts . Co Q10 improves motility. Pine bark extract improves morphology. as well as of course staying away from heat and toxins and cut soy completely out of his diet, read ingredients of everything before you buy them you would be surprised the foods that are loaded with soy.


----------



## viccat

How many tests has your DH taken? The results can actually vary a lot, I think because our bodies perform differently day to day, and the results are based on a surprisingly small sample size.

On his first test my DH had a high count with very low morphology and low-ish motility. There were only 6 weeks to his second test (during which time he had been taking Wellman Conception vitamins) at which point the count hadn't changed, but the morphology and motility had both improved a lot.

Another 6 weeks later I was pregnant naturally and cancelled our IVF appointments! :D

The other thing I wondered is if you have had all the standard tests for your fertility? I say that because I had no hormonal fertility issues, but when they did the HSG test it turned out one of my fallopian tubes was blocked. Now either doing the HSG cleared it, or I got lucky the month I got pregnant and ovulated from the other side!

One final thing that finally worked for us, was that month we managed to DTD 3 times - far more than the normal 1 or 2 at most times. Because DH has a low sex drive I was always trying to time it right, and perhaps was missing the best time? I also wonder whether doing it more often meant that the swimmers were newer, and hence the better morphology and motility?

All ideas to think about...... good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lavender1975

My situation was pretty much the same - me, 39 at the time with no fertility issues, he is 35, with low-ish count and 15% motility, and a smoker, refusing to quit. I found out I was pregnant after 11 months of actively trying (after I gave up temping out of despair -nothing was happening!)

Now I'm 8,5 months pregnant, expecting my 1st in 2 weeks:) :):) I forced tons of conception vitamins and maca supplements down his throat for several months, and I think this did the trick! I used soft cups, pre-seed and took folic acid and vitamins.
Also, I had a HSG two months before conceiving - everything was normal but my ob-gyn said it might have helped too. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## 5Miracles

Hi ladies!

Fairly new to the site, but am thrilled there's a section just for 'advanced maternal age' (I say that with a grin because I think we're like fine wine ;) ) moms and moms-to-be :). DH was tested a year ago, with extremely low count--he had been sick, LONG story, but this was one of the effects...and so we thought, 'well ok, that's that' and let it go...and we recently met a couple who told us of people having success with herbal supplementation.

I have to say I am kind of skeptical, but at the same time hopeful. I am *NOT *a salesperson--just a mom who would like to add to our family. This couple we met told us about FertilAid (there's a men's a women's)--and for men, there is a tri-pack of FertilAid/CountBoost/MotilityBoost which I just ordered online and DH is now taking. They have a 5 month old now and that was after the husband was told basically the same information as us. I also bough DH Vitamins C and D, and Zinc orotate (online I read the body absorbs this type Zinc better) and L-Arganine (there's some already in FertilAid, but I got a little extra.)

We are keeping our fingers crossed and hope alive. I am also on a menu of vitamins, including bee pollen capsules, prenatals for 'moms over 35' & CoQ10. I had a healthy physical last year, but I thought it couldn't hurt to add these to my own routine.

SO many times, people assume it's the woman "because of her age" is why TTC to be a challenge--but what about when it's the DH who has the challenges...? We don't expect an overnight miracle, but we do have hope and that is greatness :D.

The utmost best wishes to everyone for a healthy :bfp: !!!


----------

